# Hex bar  f'ed me up.



## silvereyes87 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was doing deadlift at anytime gayness last night. All the bars were taken up by people doing squats and dls with 10 lb rubber weights.  So I thought I'd try to use a hex bar for the first time. Load it up with 225, ok feels ok, bump up to 315, 2 reps in sharp pain on my lower back to the right. Like right above my ass crack but to the right. Immediately starts hurting, pretty painful all night and then this morning about the same. I'm relieved because usually the major soreness comes the day after or so. **** hexbar ,**** anytime gayness. I hate that gym, I only use it when my other gym closes early on the weekend. Rant over.


----------



## snake (Jul 17, 2017)

Damn Sil, hope it's nothing much.


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2017)

Interesting that bb deadlift is easier on your back than hex bar. Typically hex bar is safer as your back is more upright.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 17, 2017)

Ehhh sounds like the same spot im dealing with right now. It sucks. Let it heal sil


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2017)

The hex bar deadlift is the beige carpet of compound lifts.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 17, 2017)

snake said:


> Damn Sil, hope it's nothing much.


 my old lady felt up the area and said all the muscles are knitted up down there now. I don't think it's anything serious but it's got me layed up in bed for my only day off this week.



ECKSRATED said:


> Ehhh sounds like the same spot im dealing with right now. It sucks. Let it heal sil


Yes sir, did ice and tiger balm last night. Plan to do Epson salt bath tonight.


PillarofBalance said:


> The hex bar deadlift is the beige carpet of compound lifts.



**** hexbar.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 17, 2017)

Milo said:


> Interesting that bb deadlift is easier on your back than hex bar. Typically hex bar is safer as your back is more upright.



Idk man. I'm the mirror I thought my back looked pretty damn straight. No idea how this happened. Got me walking like an old man today tho.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 17, 2017)

Did you try a handful of beers, an old lawn tractor ride, and a hot shower??? Thats what ended up fixing my back.....


----------



## Solomc (Jul 18, 2017)

Hmmm doubt it was the hex bar.  Must have been all the gayness coming out of you at anytime fitness.  Lol.  Get well dude.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2017)

Doesn't really matter how straight your back was you can still get hurt. You're not used to it so something just went wrong from not being tight or whatever. Anyone get injured even with the most perfect form.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> The hex bar deadlift is the beige carpet of compound lifts.




Thats putting it nicely.  

You told old me that it wasn't really a deadlift and to stop being a pussy and use the right bar. 

Fukkin Pillar getting soft when he's off the tren.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 18, 2017)

Go easy Sil, have the little woman rub it out....pun intended.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 18, 2017)

Hexbar sure pulled a hex on your lower back.. 

Hexbar is pure hexcraft, you must promise to never, ever, ever, ever use it ever again. 

Get yout back rested.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 18, 2017)

I meant *your.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> I meant *your.



U know u can edit posts right? 

And I wanna get a hex bar for farmer carries. Might be my next investment for my gym.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 19, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U know u can edit posts right?
> 
> And I wanna get a hex bar for farmer carries. Might be my next investment for my gym.



You know I actually can't. 

http://i68.tinypic.com/2a8j31y.jpg

My struggle is real.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 19, 2017)

Milo said:


> Interesting that bb deadlift is easier on your back than hex bar. Typically hex bar is safer as your back is more upright.



Maybe it just modified the muscles hit in a slight enough way it got him a ticket to snap city. Even minor changes at heavy weight can **** with your body if it isn't used to it or the form changes in a way that it's not used to. Just my $0.02.


----------

